# Processing white gold



## philddreamer (Jul 21, 2010)

I have some 14k white gold that I would like to process. Can I do it together with yellow gold? I thought I read some post that says to refine separate. 
I don't want to guess... & make a mess. :roll: 

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## 4metals (Jul 21, 2010)

White gold is alloyed with nickel to get the white color, there will be no issue in combining it with 14 k yellow gold to refine it. The color gold you want to watch out for is green gold, it has very high silver and the chlorides prevent digestion. Silver is your enemy unless you inquart, not nickel. Make sure the yellow gold is 10 or 14k, which are typically low in silver. If it is 18k beware of high silver as well.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jul 21, 2010)

To perhaps add to 4metals explanation. Test for palladium after dissolution, a few years ago a lot of white golds used palladium instead of nickel/cadmium/zinc, especially those made in Europe where cadmium and nickel were made sort of "illegal" for white golds.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 21, 2010)

It's a Wittnauer, 14k white gold, made in N.Y., Geneva, Montreal. I guess they made parts in different countries. I'll be aware & keep an eye out for those trouble makers.

Thank you gentlemen!

Phil


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 21, 2010)

HAuCl4 said:


> To perhaps add to 4metals explanation. Test for palladium after dissolution, a few years ago a lot of white golds used palladium instead of nickel/cadmium/zinc, especially those made in Europe where cadmium and nickel were made sort of "illegal" for white golds.


In my experience, unless there is but miniscule traces of palladium present, it's obvious by its appearance. Unlike platinum or gold, palladium yields a dark brown solution, readily recognizable. 

In any case, it's always wise to check solutions, using stannous chloride and DMG.

Harold


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Harold!


----------

